# Scary yet bootiful



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Day shift owl?










we have lift off










nice leggings


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Stunning birds!


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

A display by a "natural pest control" firm in Llangollen


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

awwwwwww, absolutely stunning,


----------

